# brush to graxing pasture?



## saltbranch (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello all, new here and new to grass.Our property is located 50 miles south of San Antonio. I am currently clearing brush with the intentions of planting grass for cattle grazing. This is a part time operation not my main income. I have cleared about 10 acres/ have about 40 acres to go and have burned the brush piles, spread ashes and disced the area. Plan on spraying new brush growth with a mixture of Grazon next and Remedy Ultra and disc again. How long should I wait before trying to plant seed? Currently looking at WW B. Dahl and tifton85, buffalo grass seems like a strong native, rye....still exploring options on the grass. From what I have read getting a soil sample and talking to the ag ext office should be part of my next step.
Any pointers/advice appreciated.

Thank You,


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm originally from the Medina/Frio county area and we had mostly sand that required irrigation to grow anything (other than mesquite) on a consistent basis. I'm assuming you are down in the Pleasanton area as that's a direct shot from Corpus. That's got better soil. You can see what you've got using the Web Soil Survey: Web Soil Survey - Home

Talk to either the Extension Office or the NRCS rep for the county:Welcome |Texas NRCS If you are putting it into production, you might be able to get NRCS funding to cover part of the costs. They can also give you soil sample bags to send to A&M: Welcome to Texas A&M University Soil, Water and Forage Testing Laboratory but any bags will work. They can also advise you on what grows best in your area. So far it sounds like you are on the right track....Good Luck


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

On how soon to plant it's not that long. Check the label on the herbicide container as it tells you what and when.

Mark


----------



## saltbranch (Jan 23, 2012)

We are located just outside of Campbellton,Tx about 20 miles south of Pleasanton.
Thanks everyone for advice and links


----------

